# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 30)



## ripjack13 (Jul 23, 2017)

*Before you make something, Do you prefer to sketch out the design by hand as opposed to using Sketch Up or a different similar program?



*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the sawshark too...


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 23, 2017)

When I do do a project that needs to be drawn out, I usually do it by hand. I tried to use sketch up before and it was more of a PIA trying to figure everything out. Quicker and easier by hand. If I need patterns I just use word and make them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't use any programs, all by paw

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 23, 2017)

Kathie puts concept and general size on paper. I prefer to just build -Skip the drawing. Sketchup-?? Is that a New Heinz product?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 23, 2017)

As I don't use sketch up or any other sort of puter program but do on occasions hand draw something. Most times I just build things as I see them in my pee brain. Lol now i have also been known to pull a pic of a magazine or the puter and build from them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sketch by hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 23, 2017)

It kinda depends on the project. Usually I just do a simple sketch, but if it's a more complex project i will make an old school drawing. I have tried to learn how to use sketchup but it is just not an easy thing to learn for me. I think you have to do it a lot for it to become intuitive. I havent given up on the idea, I just don't have time to practice with it enough.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## justallan (Jul 23, 2017)

When working alone on simple things, wood or metal, I can generally get by with the numbers in my head or simple list of numbers or scribblings. If there is ANYONE else around I've learned to draw things out pretty clear or steps and/or numbers get forgotten due to distractions and conversation.
Before I bought my CNC it had been a dozen years since I had used a drawing program and boy things have sure changed! I now use Vectric V-carve Pro and found it quite easy to step back into and adjust what I knew to what it has to offer.
I tried using Sketch-up and but didn't care for it. Others can use it just fine, so I think it was just another case of me losing interest.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 23, 2017)

Would like to know Sketchup, but agree with others that I just can't dedicate the time to learn it. Pencil and paper for me. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 23, 2017)

All by hand. Turning I will most often sketch it directly on the blank. With knives I usually draw it on the steel. If not it's s sketch on paper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Jul 23, 2017)

It depends on the project. I've worked on a few shop projects lately where the size and layout was dictated by the physical dimension of certain objects involved or by the dimensions of the plywood cutoffs I was working with. For those, a few basic dimensions were scribbled on a piece of paper with no drawing. For furniture or more complex items, I'll draw out a scale drawing on graph paper. For a little simpler items, a sketch on scratch paper with a few dimensions written will do. Turning - I just go at it with a mental picture. Things that require exact measurements will get those written down for me to refer to while working.

No sketchup - I prefer the tactile feel of drawing stuff out by hand and already spend far more time than I'd like in front of a computer screen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> *Before you make something, Do you prefer to sketch out the design by hand as opposed to using Sketch Up or a different similar program?*



*I use an etch a sketch*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 24, 2017)

I do by hand.
Our woodworking guild here has several members very good with Sketchup

Reactions: Like 2


----------

